# 1966 AMC labeled Murray tanklight.



## jd56 (Sep 20, 2014)

Will be selling this one even though it is nicer than any of my all original complete 60s Murray tanklights.

Picked this up this passed week.
1966 AMC Murray spaceliner clone. Has all the bells and whistles that is seen on the fully loaded single speed Middleweight tanklights bikes. Painted framed may have been the AMC branded fully loaded verision.
Wife said she loves it but she likes her fully loaded Astro Flite chrome framed bike better.
Still, this one brand (AMC) is not not seen much.
Not sure who the retailer was for these Murrays. AMC may be American Machine Company...but that is a guess.
Someone here knows what it stands for and who the retailer was.

Anyway a very nice all original amazing condition bike.






















It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 15, 2014)

Sweet ride! I'm downsizing too so I'm out of the market. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## 1969nam (May 16, 2016)

My 1962 Huffy Eldorado, all original. Ready to list on ebay real soon. I have it listed on various FB bike pages. Beautiful bike.


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2016)

1969nam said:


> My 1962 Huffy Eldorado, all original. Ready to list on ebay real soon. I have it listed on various FB bike pages. Beautiful bike.View attachment 317673




Nice! I don't see many blue Eldorados. That is a '66-'67 model though!

Is that one of my reproduction fins on that beautiful bike?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 8, 2016)

AMC was a brand sold by Penny's built by Murray.

I have a men's AMC VIII 1964 that I am selling.

JD, I would be into buying the fender ornament if you sell it separate.  I have one to exchange without the jewel.  just saying.....


----------



## 1969nam (Jun 15, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Nice! I don't see many blue Eldorados. That is a '66-'67 model though!
> 
> Is that one of my reproduction fins on that beautiful bike?



Partsguy, no this red fin on this bike is the original fin. I purchased your fin as a backup, which I will keep in my parts bin.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 15, 2016)

piercer_99 said:


> AMC was a brand sold by Penny's built by Murray.
> 
> I have a men's AMC VIII 1964 that I am selling.
> 
> JD, I would be into buying the fender ornament if you sell it separate.  I have one to exchange without the jewel.  just saying.....




I could probably make that jewel?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 23, 2016)

partsguy said:


> I could probably make that jewel?



well, I need one.   Let me know


----------

